# Your .357 round choice for 3" [email protected] 686



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I just got my brand spanking new [email protected] .357 686 7-shooter. There are a bunch of factory ammo choices out there, so I thought I would see what other folks are using as a place to start. I am looking for an SD round that is not super hot, but still .357 effective. I must admit, I prefer heavier guns with modest yet potent loads over the more popular lightweight bucking broncos! I just plain love pleasant shooting revolvers that will still do the job, and believe the 686 is just right for the .357 caliber. Thanks in advance. 
Eli


----------



## krazykeny (Dec 3, 2010)

*ammo*

This is Cheap, and shoots great in my EEA Windicator 2" Barrel.
Costs the same as semi wadcutters around here.
Can use at the range or hunting or as carry ammo.
less recoil than most full house .357.

*CCI Blazer Ammunition 357 Magnum 158 Grain Jacketed Hollow Point*
Box of 50 = $21.99
CCI Blazer Ammunition combines a non-reloadable aluminum case with high value and high performance. It is the perfect practice and training ammunition.
This ammunition is new production and non-corrosive. 
Muzzle velocity: 1150 fps
Muzzle energy: 464 ft. lbs

I Use the below most of the time as self defense carry ammo in my snubnose.
Shoots like .22lr in the heavy steel frame windicator.

*Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel Ammunition 38 Special +P 135 Grain Jacketed Hollow Point*
Box of 20 = $22.99
Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel Ammunition is loaded with bonded core bullets and designed for home defense and personal protection. Bonding the jacket to the core means the elimination of core-jacket separations and superior weight retention. The nickel plated cases create a smoother functioning bullet and increased durability. This ammunition is new production, non-corrosive, in boxer primed, reloadable brass cases.
# Muzzle Velocity: 860 fps
# Muzzle Energy: 222 ft. lbs.

.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The CCI looks good number wise for sure! I definitely want to practice with my SD round. Never made much sense to get proficient using low recoil range loads and expect to be just as good with a bigger kicker firing multiple times under stress. I'm in no hurry and plan to try a few different loads. I'll put this one on my list. I do tend to like a heavier bullet, and am not a big fan of the 125 grain burners which I have found have excessive muzzle blast and recoil. That may not be true of ALL the 125s, I'm just sayin". :mrgreen: Thanks again!
Regards, Eli


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I began carryin' Federal's .38 Special +P Nyclad 158 gr. SWC HP in my Model 19 Smith. I don't think you can find that anymore. Another choice in the 158 Gr. SWC HP from Winchester.

I found I preferred the .38 Special +P in 158 Gr. weights over the lighter .357 Magnum ammunition. Flash and blast is less, penetration is more certain, especially with winter weight clothing. The light weight hollow points seem to flatten out and stop before reaching the boiler room.

Bob Wright


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Bob,
I tend to agree on bullet choice. I've heard that Federal Nyclad is back, but only 125 grain. I'll try some 158 Gr. SWC HP from Winchester. 
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

